# Long legged Asian Babe - 13x



## Muli (23 Apr. 2006)

​


----------



## Oblivionsüchter (24 Apr. 2006)

Wunderschöne Kurven diese Frau miam miam


----------



## AirAir (5 Feb. 2009)

die ist ja der Hammer


----------



## romanderl (6 Feb. 2009)

ich habe noch nie eine asiatin mit so schönen langen beinen gesehen! WOW


----------



## Soloro (6 Feb. 2009)

Das nenn' ich ein Fahrgestell!lol8


----------



## congo64 (6 Jan. 2011)

tolle Kurven - tolle Haare


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2011)

nice ass


----------

